# Case Tractors @ Threshing BEE



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Weren't a whole lot of Case tractors at the show other than my line. I thought I would share a few of these with you.
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0038d_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0042d_IMG.jpg>

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0047d_IMG.jpg>

I do hope to furnish a link so you all can view all the pictures. The tractors in the back row that you see in the first two pictures is part of my line up. I never got a good picture of my line up this year. However I do have some good pictures of my line up under the Case D project Part 2 if anyone is interested. 
Thanks
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks like a good showing of tractors caseman looking forward to the link


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/casemand2002/album?.dir=/dfbf


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Alot of great pictures caseman you must have like that Friday tractor is it yours:question: Thanks for taking the time to upload the pictures for us to see. Thats alot of pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Alot of great pictures caseman you must have like that Friday tractor is it yours:question: Thanks for taking the time to upload the pictures for us to see. Thats alot of pictures.:thumbsup: *


No Jody,
Wouldn;t mind having it     . It was 
the first one I seen so I had to take extra pictures of it. I took them friday night as the guy was getting ready yo take it home. You may have noticed a o4 in full sheetmetal on a trailer, they were both owned by the same gentleman.
caseman-d


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great pics as usual. Thanks, caseman-d!


----------

